# Hallo (bin ein Frischling)........Teichneubau Winter 2005/6



## reghei (21. Sep. 2005)

....bin über den Google schnell auf  "Eure" sehr interessante Site  gestossen, bei der Suche nach den vielen ??? für die Planung eines Koiteiches.

Mein Traum ist: 
Ein für mich "optimales Koibecken" zu erbauen.....um dies zu realisieren möchte ich doch gerne auf bereits "Erfahrene Füchse" hören. 
Da wird 100% der eine oder andere Tipp für meine Geldbörse und Nerven froh darüber sein.....!

Kurz zu meiner Person: CH_ Bürger (Raum Sankt Gallen) auf der mittleren Kaderstufe im Baugewerbe tätig (dh. Kostengünstige Bauweise dadurch möglich  ).......hatte bis vor 10 Jahren ein Aquarium bzw. das Medium Wasser ist mir immer noch ein Begriff......
Ich habe mich bereits über Fachbücher (Koi_AtlasII/PflanzenBücher) etc. ein wenig schlau gemacht. 
Habe aber doch noch einige Bedenken einfach drauflos zu baggern.....

Zur Vorstellung / Bauweise bzw Planung des Teiches:

Teichgrösse: 
Koibecken min. 3m' x 5m' x 2.20m' tiefe = ca. 33000l

Pflanzenbecken(Biofilter) 3m' x 2,5m' x 1.00m' Durchschnittstiefe = 7500l

Bauweise: 
armierter Beton Wände und Boden / Teichfolie aufgeklebt Stärke ??

Lage: 
Südseitig vor dem Haus, der Teich wird Morgensonne haben bis Mittag, ab dann wird er teils beschattet von den umliegenden Bäumen (__ Birke und diversen höheren Sträucher)

Hauptfilter: 
Schwerkrafttyp (Unschlüssig welcher der "Beste") tendiere momentan zwischen GFK Reihenvortex und Patronenfilter  mit  vorgeschaltetem Spaltfilter uff teuerteuer.....bzw. werde bei Rohbau den Platz für einen evt. späteren Spalt- oder günstigeren Siebfilter einplanen!

Verrohrungen:
Abläufe zu Schwerkraftfilter: 1Bodenablauf und 1 seitlich im Fischbecken plus Skimmer alle einzeln bedienbar
Einläufe: Einen übers Pflanzenbiofilterbecken (leicht höher mit Überlauf ins Koibecken) 1-2 im Koibecken für die nötige leichte Strömung
Plus eine Ablaufleitung fürs Schmutzwasser aus dem Filter.

Pflanzen im Bioteichsystem:
__ Wasserpest
__ Rohrkolben
__ Lilien
Teichbinse
__ Schilf
Wasserlauch
Seerose
u.a.

Pflanzen im Koiteich:
alles was überlebenstauglich ist   bzw. nicht gefressen....

Pflanzen ausserhalb:
.........mal sehen

Fischbesatz (max.):
Berechnung gemäss diverser Literaturen etc........
Pro 1000liter Wasser 20cm Koi ergibt bei ca. 40000liter Gesamtvolumen
= 40 x 20cm' = 800cm' geteilt durch durchschnittlich ca. 60cm ausgewachsenen Koi = 13,33333 Aufgerundet 14 bis 15 Kois (hoffentlich kann ich mich daran halten  )

So..........das wärs!
Was meint Ihr dazu, ist das  was.......kommt das gut?

Bin echt froh über jede konstruktive Beurteilung / Tipp usw.

Danke und ä netts Grüezi us de Schwiz
Heiri

PS: Werde bei Interesse mein Projekt Koiteich weiter mitteilen


----------



## Thorsten (22. Sep. 2005)

Moin Heiri!

*Herzlich Willkommen* bei uns...

Hier wird dir bestimmt geholfen !   

Wäre doch gelacht, wenn wir dir nicht einen schönen Koiteich bauen.


----------



## Annett (22. Sep. 2005)

Hallo Heiri,

auch von mir: _Herzlich Willkommen im Forum!_
Deine Planung sieht doch schon recht fortgeschritten aus.
Bei der Folienstärke würde ich mind. 1,5mm nehmen.
Kommt aber auch drauf an, welche Foliensorte Du nehmen möchtest.
Wer soll die kleben? Fachfirma? 
Dann werden die Dir sicherlich auch was passendes empfehlen... bzw. evtl. auch nur ihre eigene Ware verarbeiten.
Hättest Du Fotos von der zukünftigen Baustelle? (neinnein.. wir sind überhaupt nicht neugierig :razz: )

@Thorsten
 beim Bauen machst Du jetzt auch noch mit??
O.k., dann darfst Du auch bei unserem geplanten Teich mitmachen :razz: 8)


----------



## reghei (22. Sep. 2005)

Hallo Annett &  Thorsten.......und Teichfreunde

Vielen Dank für die Wilikommensgrüsse......  

Bei der Folienstärke hatte ich an Firestone Teichfolie EPDM-Teichfolie 1.02mm' gedacht...warum mind. 1.5mm'?...werde mal sehen ob "mein" zukünftiger Koiverkäufer auch 1,5mm' hat.
Kleben usw. werden wir  selber, wie auch den Betonteich und alles andere was mit bauen zu tun hat......habe ja drei gute Knechte (meine Jungs) plus    rüstigen Grossvater.....ganz von meiner tatkräftigen Frau abgesehen.
Also das Bauen wird schon klappen (müssen). 

Hat jemand von Euch auch schon Ehrfahrungswerte im selber kleben.......?

Sorgen bereiten mir eher das "richtige" Filtermedium aussuchen .....und die teuren Pumpen puh :? 
Wie ist das schon wieder? In 2Std. mind. einmal das gesamte Teichbeckenwasser durch den Filter gepumpt.....dh. bei mir ca. 40'oooLiter , braucht es 2Pumpen mit mind. 15'oool/Std Leistung....sehe ich dies in etwa richtig ? Da man die Pumpen  besser überdimensioniert.... .....Kostenpunkt in der Schweiz mind. 1400Euro für zwei:cry:  !


Gruss Heiri


PS: Die angesprochenen Fotos wirds ab dem Spatenstich geben......okay?


----------



## bonsai (22. Sep. 2005)

Hallo Heiri,
deine planungseckdaten lesen sich doch schon verdammt weitgedacht.
Damit bist du den meisten Teich- speziell Koiteichbauern voraus. 
Die Rahmendaten sind doch sehr stimmig und bei deiner Filtergröße darfst du sicherlich den Koibesatz nach oben aufrunden.
Was ich allerdings nicht verstehen ist, wieso du bei deiner handwerklichen Ausbildung Geld für einen fertigen Filter ausgeben willst, der muss doch nicht zwingend aus GFK oder Edelstahl bestehen, den kann man doch auch mauern, mit Folie auskleiden und sich vom Klempner( die heißen in CH sicher anders) die entsprechenden Trennwände für die Einzelkammern fertigen lassen.
Aber was nützen alle Eckdaten wenn wir die Projektion auf das Grundstück nicht mitdenken können. Wie Annett schon geschrieben hat...
Zeig und FOTOS!!
Hier ist keiner neugierig, wir würden nur gern alles Wissen!   

Gruß von weit oben aus den Norden
Norbert


----------



## reghei (22. Sep. 2005)

Hallo Norbert

Danke für die blumigen Worte...... 
Vorallem beim Koibesatz.....ach was heisst aufrunden.....mind 20?!oder....nei....werde hart bleiben müssen!!

Das mit dem Filter geht mir auch unentwegt durch den "Grind" (Kopf).....
....würde auch sicher günstiger für meinen leeren Geldbeutel kommen  
Bin auf der Suche im Internet aber noch nicht auf mein optimalen selbstgebauten Schwerkraftfilter gestossen.....der vorallem nicht viel Arbeit nach der Arbeit verlangt....also einen guten ERSTEN schnellreinigenden Siebfilter hat usw....auch die unterenauslassrohre in den einzelnen Filterabschnitte etc...... 

Das mit den FOTOS! Werde bei soviel Neugierde und Interesse beim   
Mitdenken für meinen Teich, in nächster Zeit mal versuchen das Projekt zu verbildlichen......Okay

Gruss aus der momentanen kühlen Ost-CH
Heiri


----------



## Thorsten (22. Sep. 2005)

Hallo Heiri,

mh...das mit der Folie selber kleben ist so eine Sache....

Bisher habe ich wenig positive Erfahrungsberichte gehört.
In der Regel ist immer eine Stelle undicht.

Vieleicht meldet sich Jürgenb1 noch dazu, er hat es wohl erfolgreich geschaft.

Aber sag mal, wie kommst Du auf eine Preis für Teichpumpen von mind. 1400 Euro??

Wenn du zb. eine Aquamax 15000 (Firma Oase) nimmst liegt der Preis bei ca. 450 Euro x2 = 900,00 Euro!

_Mal ein Datenblatt:
 Eigenschaften Name Aquamax 15000 
Leistungsaufnahme in Watt 250 
Meter Wassersäule max. 5 
Anschluss Druckseite in Zoll G 1 1/2 
Nennspannung 220-240 V / 50 Hz 
Kabellänge in m 10 
Garantie 3 + 2 = 5 Jahre 
Abmessungen in mm (Ø x H) 297 x 159 
Liter pro min. max. 250 
Filterfläche in cm2 810 
Anschluss Saugseite in Zoll G 1 1/2 
Gewicht in kg 5,20 _

Am Wochenende werde ich mich noch weiter äussern, immo habe ich etwas Stress.

Aber das WE. ist ja nicht mehr weit .


----------



## reghei (23. Sep. 2005)

*Fotos vom Projekt Koiteich!*

Hallo Zusammen 

Danke fürs mitdenken........
Nachfolgend die Fotos gerade aufgenommen 18.30Uhr MEZ.
Die grösse: rechter Flügel Koiteich 3x5m' / linker Flügel sollte eigentlich 2,5x3m' sein stimmt nicht ganz auf dem Foto......aber in etwa diese Form haben wir gedacht! 

Gruss mal sehen was Ihr meint??

Heiri


----------



## reghei (23. Sep. 2005)

*Pumpendimension und Preise*

Hallo Thorsten

also die  oase aquamax 16000; 280Watt 16000l/h 5,6mFH kostet gemäss Katalogpreis bei meinem Händler das Stück 1020Sfr.- entspricht etwa 675.- Euro mal 2 = 1350Euro.......aber er gibt Barzahlungsrabatt soviel ich weiss, da die Grenze nach DE nicht weit ist.........

Aber ich weiss nicht ob diese Pumpe für mich geeignet ist.
Da ich ja an einen Schwerkraftfilter bauen/kaufen möchte und da  sind doch die Pumpen am Ende des Filters. Das verschmutzen entfällt doch auch dabei.....und funktioniert der Filter so??? Wenn ich damit den Biofilter (linker Flügel Pflanzenteich mit natürlichem Überlauf zu Koibecken) und die 1-2 Unterwassereinlässe für die "nötige Strömung" im Koibecken (rechterFlügel) haben möchte??

Gruss Heiri 

Der WE hat!!

PS. Fotos OK?


----------



## Thorsten (23. Sep. 2005)

Hallo Heiri,

ich fange mal mit dem Filter an...

Du möchtest dir einen Schwerkraftfilter bauen?!Ok. soweit so gut...
Was Norbert schon geschrieben hat, warum baust/mauerst Du dir nicht einen Filter ?   

Kleide diesen mit Folie aus und bestücke ihn zb. folgendermaßen:
Das ist keine genaue Zeichnung! Die Maße ermitteln wir gesondert.






Diese Bauweise ist "Handwerkerfreundlich" und wesentlich preiswerter als ein Fertigfilter.
Du kannst die Kammern natürlich auch nebeneinander anordnen.(4er Block)

Welche Pumpe Du später in der Pumpenkammer setzen musst, richtet sich nach deinen Filterdurchfluss.Diesen bestimmst Du durch die Verrohrung.
Je größer das KG Rohr, je mehr Durchfluss!

Eines verstehe ich im Moment aber nicht...warum willst Du zwei Pumpen einsetzen? Kläre mich bitte auf... :? 

Wenn ich mir die Fotos so anschaue, sehe ich ohne ende Platz in deinen Garten   gestalte deinen Teich einwenig größer (bereuen wirst Du es bestimmt nicht!).

Anbei setze ich dir mal einen Link Das richtige Teichprofil


----------



## reghei (23. Sep. 2005)

Hallo Thorsten

Danke für die Impulse das mit dem Ufer ist wirklich interessant.......habe gleich eine Studie entworfen.....ist aber für einen Koiteich gedacht und den will ich ja! Aber die Uferzone ist wirklich auch ein Detail das schwiereig zu lösen ist.....habe ja schon einige Fotos von "unfertigen" Teichen nun gesehen bzw. die Folie stört mich auch wenn sie sichtbar ist....ab eine tiefe von 40cm' will ich aber steil runter um die nötige Tiefe zu erreichen bei Koi's.
Der Biofilter (Reiner Pflanzenteich ca. 7.5m2 wird anders aufgebaut)

2 Pumpen: in einigen Berichten habe ich immer den "wichtigen" Hinweis von 2 pumpen einzusetzen......da wenn eine ausfällt (Defekt) läuft wenigstens immer noch meistens die zweite......die Filterbakterienstämme überleben dann! Ausser es ist natürlich Stromausfall.

Diese Filteranlage ist das die beste und günstigste Variante (Koiteich)?? Kenne nun 3-5Kammer mit Vortex mittlerweile langsam auswendig Kataloge über Internet.........

Gruss Heiri

PS: soll ich wirklich grösser ich denke ca. 40'oooLiter genügen


----------



## olafkoi (24. Sep. 2005)

Moin Heiri

Na wenn das so ein unterschied von deutschland nach österreich ist bestell dir die Pumpen in old germany  :twisted:    in deutschland sind die OASE preise vorgeschrieben und dann sparst du viel geld.
aber warum Oase ??? gibt doch noch andere hersteller die im stromverbrauch deutlich günstiger sind und auch die pumpen selber  
zu dein teichprojekt und filter werde ich mich noch äußern muß mal eben suchen hatte bilder von einen gemauerten filter mit absetzbecken 

bis dahin

Gruß

Olaf


----------



## Thorsten (24. Sep. 2005)

Moin Olaf,

der Vorschlag mit der Pumpe (Oase) kam von mir   

Wie Du hast Bilder von gemauerten Filteranlagen?...her damit, kenne mind. zwei Personen hier im Forum, die das interessiert....


----------



## reghei (24. Sep. 2005)

Hi Olaf
....willste mich aus dem Busch locken...?! oder kennste den Unterschied zw. Austrich- and Switzerland Flag wirklich nicht.......

Gruss Heiri der von der Insel....

PS. Bin gespannt auf Dein PM


----------



## olafkoi (24. Sep. 2005)

@ Heiri

       SORRY derimbodenversinckt 

gruß

Olaf


----------



## Thorsten (24. Sep. 2005)

... und wo bleiben die Bilder


----------



## Thorsten (24. Sep. 2005)

Hallo heiri,

nun ja 40000 l ist schon richtig was, keine Frage...
aber du hast noch sooo viel Platz im Garten, dass man den Teich locker größer bauen könnte.

Das meinte ich damit...war nur eine Anregung  

Nun zu deinen zwei Pumpen, sicherlich ist es von Vorteil wenn Du zwei Pumpen hast, aber diese müssen nicht beide zusammen laufen.
Eine pumpe in Reserve, wenn mal die andere ausfällt ist sicherlich nicht verkehrt.
Nur überlege dir mal alleine den Stromverbrauch im Jahr (500 Watt-365 tage im Jahr!), dass wird den Geldbeutel arg schmälern.


----------



## sanke10 (24. Sep. 2005)

*Teichneubau*

Hallo reghei !

Du suchst Anregungen für den Filterbau schaue bei mir unter www. und dann unter Filterbau! Zu den Pumpen ,bevor Du dir teuere Oahse Pumpen mit hoher Wattzahl kaufst .Erkundige dich nach Energiekostengünstige Filterpumpen sind in der Anschaffung etwas Teuerer mache sich aber schnell Bezahlt. Zum Beispiel die Red Deviel Pumpe  14000 Ltr/h   bei 127 Watt   899.00€   Und   16000 Lt/h  135 Watt  989,00 €

Sequence Pumpen
12800 Ltr/h  112 Watt    439,00€     15350 Ltr/h    209 Watt  499€
17150 Ltr/h   242 Watt  539€

Und Pläne von Gemauerten Filteranlagen findet Ihr bei Lothar Gehlhaar
www.gehlhaar.de/koi 

die Preise von den Pumpen habe ich aus dem Katalog der Firma Holzum
gleich bei Thosten um die Ecke
Neukirchen/Vluyn
www.holzum.de
Es gibt nartürlich auch noch genügent andere Anbieter
www.koiundpond.de   koi Discount.de   usw.

               Gruß
                    Lenhat


----------



## Thorsten (24. Sep. 2005)

Hallo Lenhart, 

stimme dir voll und ganz zu...nur eine Anmerkung !

Holzum ist sehr teuer   aber die Ware ist erstklassig, kann man(n) nicht meckern.

Aber wie Du schon selbst schreibst, sind die Anschaffungskosten am Anfang sehr hoch.
Soweit ich Heiri verstanden habe, wollte er etwas auf den Geldbeutel schauen.
Verständlicher Weise, da gerade beim (erst) Teichbau einiges zusammen kommt.

Na mal sehen was er sagt...


----------



## sanke10 (24. Sep. 2005)

*Teichneubau*

Hallo Thorsten

Aber man hat die höheren Anschaffungskosten schnell wieder eingespart,den die Pumpen Laufen ja das Jahr  Tag und Nacht
läßt sich ja leicht errechnen . Ob 127 Watt oder  470 Watt

 Gruß Lenhart


----------



## kwoddel (24. Sep. 2005)

Hallo
Ich verstehe Eure Aufregung nicht, um den Sromverbrauch, ich schicke meine Frau im Keller zu trampeln  :razz:  :razz:


----------



## reghei (24. Sep. 2005)

Hallo Teichfreunde

Es ist toll wie doch einige Interessierte mir mithelfen wollen eine vernünftige Lösung zu erarbeiten, um mir den Traum "Koi" einen Schritt näher zu bringen....

Lenhat hat natürlich mit dem ultimativen Lothar Gelhaar aufgetrumpft....puh da krieg ich doch gleich wieder eins drauf  ...(hab ihn vor einiger Zeit auch gefunden gehabt, aber ....) .......so viel perfektionismus muss man(n) zuerst mal haben......

Die Pumpen.....sind wichtig! Werde vermutlich auf eine......weiss immer noch nicht zurückgreifen (typisch schweizerisch würde Michi Mittermaier wieder nörgeln ist echt toll die type)

Werde einmal die Gesamtkosten evaluieren versuchen müssen, um mir über das Budget  im klaren zu sein......

Habe aber trotzdem noch eine II. Studie (Skizzen) entworfen..
......wäre echt froh wenn  einige sich über die Aufzeichnungen äussern könnten. In Bezug auf 
-Pflanzenbecken zu Koibecken 
-Uferzone Koibecken abgrenzen nicht nur mit Steinen!!Gibt es Pflanzen die der Koi in Ruhe lässt?
-GFK im Eigenbau erstellt.....Ehrfahrungswerte

Vielleicht hat doch einer noch etwas dem beizufügen.....was ich schwer annehme   

Gruss Heiri


----------



## Thorsten (25. Sep. 2005)

Hallo Heiri,

dann werde ich mich mal zu Wort melden...

Deine Skizzen gefallen mir schon recht gut!

*1.*
Du solltest bei dir im Teich *zwei *Bodenabläufe einplanen.
Damit hälst Du den Bodengrund wesentlich besser sauber.

*2.*
Denke auch an einen Notüberlauf, so das bei starken Rgenfällen dein Wasser nicht unkontrolliert in den Garten fließt.
Diesen kannst Du so verlegen, dass er in den Kanal oder in eine Art Zisterne läuft.

*3.*
Den Übergang (Koibecken-Biobecken) würde ich etwas tiefer legen.






Denke daran, dass im Sommer Wasserverlust durch Verdunstung entsteht.
Bei zu geringer Tiefe, wird schnell die Folie sichtbar.


----------



## sanke10 (25. Sep. 2005)

*Teichneubau*

Hallo Thorsten

Den verlust vom Wasser im Sommer durch Verdunsten regel ich mit einem Schwimmschalter im ersten Filterbehälter ( Schwimmer aus der Toilettenspülung )  Man kann auch ein Magnetventil  mit Elektrischen  Pegelschalter einbauen , nur viel teuerer .

              Lenhart


----------



## Thorsten (25. Sep. 2005)

Moin Lenhart,

mal wieder ein sehr guter Tipp


----------



## reghei (25. Sep. 2005)

Hallo...Teichfreunde

Thorsten das mit dem Überlauf hab ich vergessen einzuzeichnen....Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit....Das Gelände vom Becken ist sowieso neben einem Gefälle rechts auf den Fotos ersichtlich, ich werde dorthin eine Leitung in den kleinen Bach führen....

Warum muss der Übergang tiefer sein?? Ich Pumpe ja aus dem Schwerkraftfilter direkt ins Biobecken......der ist einfach höher angelegt mit einem tieferen Einschnitt wo der "Fluss" ins Koibecken stattfinden kann.
Die Folie/GFK wird mit Substrat/Kies abgedeckt.

2 Bodenabläufe echt? 
Eigentlich will ich für die Koi's ein feines Kies auf Grund geben.....damit sie ihrem Gründeln natürlich nachkommen können. Bin mir am Überlegen ob nicht besser 2 Seitenabläufe fast besser wären?? Auf zwei verschiedenen höhen. Der erste an der tiefsten Stelle etwa 10cm höher, da würde durchs Gründeln die Partikel und der Fischkot beim aufwirbeln so abgeleitet. Das 2. wäre höher angeordnet ca. mittig. Dies wäre vorallem im Winterbetrieb der einzige wo noch den Filter mit Wasser beliefern würde. Lieg ich hier damit völlig falsch....hab ja keine Ehrfahrungswerte (alles Theorie)!

Hab eine Pumpe entdeckt ist die was für meine Anforderung?!
Rohrpumpe L3, Typ 01
Motornennleistung	kW	0,10
Aufnahme P1 max.	Watt	160
Spannung	Volt	230
Drehzahl	l/min	2.900
max. Fördermenge	m3/h	29
max. Förderhöhe	cm	0-75
Abgangsrohr	DN	70
Gewicht	kg	12
Euro		545,00

Sie hat eine gute Fördermenge der Preis ist gut dafür und die Watt max.160 ist doch gegen die Red Devil mit 135Watt auch nicht schlecht Sie kostet ja auch dafür das doppelte.....aber die Fördermenge ist fast nur die hälfte.
Kann ich eine Rohrpumpe an einen Schwerkraftfilter am Ende beim Auslass anschliessen ....schon oder?? Wer hat eine solche Ehrfahrung damit??  und ist sie auch Laufruhig?

Vielen Dank für weiteren Input

Heiri der nun Grillen im Garten geht.......... Proscht


----------



## olafkoi (26. Sep. 2005)

So gez aber

Hier ein Bild einer gemauerten Filterkammer.
Der Teich ist 80 m³ und der Filter 30 m³.
Ganz rechts ist der Teich  8) 
links neben dem Teich mit den Rohren ist die Absetzkammer und die kleinen  sind die Filterkammern   








gruß

Olaf


----------



## Annett (26. Sep. 2005)

Hallo Heiri,

die Erfahrungen zu Koi und Pflanzen sind recht unterschiedlich.
Ich hatte 2 handzahme Koi und sie haben eigentlich alle Pflanzen in Ruhe gelassen.
Ab und an mal ein paar abgerupfte Seerosenblätter.. mehr eigenlich nicht.
Leider hat einen dieses Frühjahr der __ Reiher geholt :cry: 
Der verbliebene macht sich meist nur dort zu schaffen, wo ich vorher "rumgefummelt" habe. Besonders interessieren ihn meine umsorgten tropischen Seerosenkindl. 
Fische sind eben auch nur neugierig.
Das Beste, was Du also machen kannst: Setze die Koi erst nach den Pflanzen (vor allem Unterwasserpflanzen) in den Teich. 
Dadurch werden die Pflanzen hoffentlich nicht mehr Interesse auf sich ziehen, als die restliche Einrichtung des Teiches.
Die 2.Möglichkeit bei Nachpflanzungen ist, soviel wie möglich Pflanzen gleichzeitig einsetzen. So können sie sich nicht auf wenige Pflanzen konzentrieren.
Du planst ja eh einen seperaten Pflanzenteich ein.. dort können sich Deine (Unterwasser)Pflanzen ja ungestört vermehren. 
Was zuviel wird, kannst Du dann immer noch als "Futter" in den Koiteich "pflanzen" ;-)
An Pflanzen, die sich in der Uferzone befinden kommen die Koi sowieso schwieriger ran.
Ich habe meine Uferzone (ähnlich wie bei Deiner Planung)mit Steinen gegen die Fische geschützt.
Gegen die Koi funktionierte es eigentlich ganz gut. Nur die kleineren Goldfische passen durch die entstandenen Lücken.
Die Steine heizen (wenn sie teilweise aus dem Wasser ragen) das sie umgebende Wasser im Sommer ordentlich auf! 
Auch ist so der Wasseraustausch zwischen eigentlichem Teich und Uferzone nicht mehr ganz so intensiv.
Flachzonen am/im Teich sind auch immer beliebte Landepunkte von Fischreihern! 
Durch die Abschottung zum Teich wird sich auch in der Uferzone Schmutz ablagern...also nimm Dir zuliebe keine zu groben Kiesel als Substrat. 
Die verschlammen und veralgen sehr schnell und sehen so oder so nicht "schön" (natürlich) aus!


Erfahrungen aus meinem Barschbecken (Aquarium) zeigen, dass selbst diese Freßmaschinen harte Pflanzen verschmähen. Sie zerrupfen zwar mal ein paar Blätter, aber z.B. die Anubias können das ganz gut ab. (vielleicht schmecken die aber auch nicht   )

Wegen der Pumpe.. schau mal nach der Kennlinie!
Du hast weiter oben von einem Gefälle zwischen Pflanzenteich und Koiteich geschrieben.
Diesen Höhenunterschied mußt Du mit beachten! Die angegebene Pumpenleistung bezieht sich immer nur auf die Wassermenge, die aus der Pumpe ohne Schlauchanschluß kommt.. also ohne jegliche Reibungsverluste!

Hast Du Dir eigentlich auch schon Gedanken über den Übergang Teich zu Land/Rasen gemacht? Also Kapillarsperre (Saugsperre), vielleicht auch Ufergraben+Uferwall...oder so, wie es Karsten. gebaut hat 
Auch hier gibt es einige Sachen zu beachten.

@Olaf

ein 30m³ Filter??    
Also für sowas hätten selbst wir definitiv keinen Platz. Zumindest nicht dort, wo der Koiteich mal hin soll....


----------



## reghei (26. Sep. 2005)

Hallo Teichfreunde......

olaf........boa was für eine Anlage

annett.......wirklich interessant mit den Pflanzen.......aber bei der Pumpe weiss ich nun immer noch nicht bescheid....ist diese nun einsetzbar oder nicht?
Nochmals die Kennzahlen:

Rohrpumpe L3, Typ 01
Motornennleistung kW 0,10
Aufnahme P1 max. Watt 160
Spannung Volt 230
Drehzahl l/min 2.900
max. Fördermenge m3/h 29
max. Förderhöhe cm 0-75
Abgangsrohr DN 70
Gewicht kg 12
Euro 545,00 
Würde diese mit einen Steuerregler ausrüsten.....bei meinem ca. 40000literbecken und ca. 3-6m3 Schwerkraftfiltereigenbau.

Bin selber auf "meine" ultimative Bauanleitung gestossen........Danke Sanke 10


http://www.teichtechnik-selbstbau.de/html/bauanleitungen.html

Gruss Heiri

Ps: Bin weiterhin über jeden Erfahrungsbericht / Link froh......


----------



## Thorsten (26. Sep. 2005)

Hallo Heiri,

würde dir gerne helfen, aber im Bezug auf Rohrpumpen habe ich keine Erfahrungswerte  :? 
Vieleicht meldet sich ja noch jemand hier, bin ich fest von überzeugt!

Jetzt mal zu deinen Teich...dann kläre uns doch bitte auf, was-wie baust Du jetzt genau?

Teich aus GFK?
Filterselbstbau-Welchen?


----------



## olafkoi (26. Sep. 2005)

Hi Heiri

Also die Linn ist super   
Habe die selber im Einsatz und bei mir fördert die bis auf eine Höhe von ca. 50cm mit 26.000 ltr.
Als pumpe in Schwerkraft voll einsetzbar aber .......
bedenke 110mm Kg Rohr können max 12000-15000 ltr Wasser aufnehmen. Das heißt du brauchst min 2 Bodenabläufe und einen Skimmmer ! aber nicht nur dieses ist zu beachten sondern müssen die Filterkammern groß genug sein um das Wasser aufnehmen zu können. Und als letzter Punkt sei zu erwähnen die Überläufe in die nächsten Kammern und die Baugröße der Pumpe.
Das Bild von der Filterkammer welches ich eingestellt habe wird mit dieser Pumpe auch betrieben und ich kann euch sagen die Pumpe zieht bei 1 geschlossenen Bodenablauf die Kammern leer ! (3 sind vorhanden)
Bei Rohrpumpen ist zu sagen es handelt sich um keine Druckpumpen mit geringer Förderhöhe ! aber sparsam 30m³ bei 160 Watt !

gruß

Olaf


----------



## sanke10 (27. Sep. 2005)

*Teichbau*

hallo Heiri

Olaf hat alles schon gesagt , habe nichts mehr hinzuzufügen

            Lenhart


----------



## reghei (29. Sep. 2005)

Hallo Teichfreunde......

Vielen Dank fürs unter die Arme greifen........

Habe weiter viel interessanten Input gesichtet zum Thema Koiteich
(selber Bauen usw.)
Selber bin ich nun wieder soweit das ich die gesamte Planung nochmals überdenken werde.   :!: 

Die unschlüssigen Punkte:
Platzierung Filteranlage näher zum Haus.....(Strom Wasser Abwasserentsorgung)
Filteranlage in einer  grösseren Variante planen!
Teichhülle EPDM / GFK ??!!(Nerv)
2 Bodenabläufe und 1 Seitlich oder 3 seitliche weil ich eine feine Kiesschicht möchte fürs natürliche Verhalten der Koi's

Was sicher ist:
Schwerkraftfilter
die Filteranlage baue ich selber.........die Teichanlage auch
1 Skimmer und 3 Abläufe
DN100 Verrohrung zu der Filteranlage 4x78.5cm2 = Vortexeinlauf DN200/314cm2
Pflanzenfilter


Einige gute Links die mich beim Projekt für mein Koibecken inspirieren.....
http://www.papenburger-koi.de/

http://www.koifreaks.de/
http://www.barrensteinerland.de/
http://www.paulskoiseite.de/
http://www.wonti.de/fr_teich.htm
http://www.lars-sebralla.de/
http://www.koi.de
....
....und er taucht immer wieder auf


jeder hat "seine Mödelis" aber man(n) kann ja versuchen das beste rauszupicken um für sich das beste zu erreichen......wird ja mein erster Teich......und alle sprechen immer von 2-3 Teicherneuerungen!!
   8) 

Gruss Heiri und schon fast wieder WE

PS: Wie ist die Geräuschkulisse bei einer Linn im Schwerkraftfilter ohne vorgeschalteten Spalt-/Siebfilter???


----------



## Annett (30. Sep. 2005)

Hallo Heiri,

Du bist ja wieder ein ganzes Stück weiter....  und die Planung werfen doch die meisten einige Male um.. ist ja auch Sinn und Zweck einer "Planung".

Wegen der Platzierung der Filteranlage...
Hast Du Dir schon Gedanken gemacht, wie Du sie am Besten versteckst?
Danach entscheidet sich ja auch, wo sie hinkommen kann/soll.
Strom- und Wasseranschluss sollten an dieser Stelle gegeben sein...
Letzteres frostfrei verlegt... damit die Wasserversorgung auch im Winter funktionstüchtig ist.
Schmutzwasser kann man zur Not sicherlich auch über eine Schmutzwasserpumpe und/oder einen Sickerschacht entsorgen.
(ein Anschluß an die Abwasserentsorgung wäre z.B. bei uns kaum möglich)
Kannst Du die Filteranlage nicht so planen, dass sie für den Fall der Fälle erweiterbar ist 
Allerdings kann ein Filter eigentlich nie zu groß sein.

Ich hab schon bei einigen gelesen, dass es mit einer bestimmten Bauart von Bodenabläufen auch mit Kies auf dem Teichgrund funktioniert. (5cm höher setzen, oder so)
(Schau mal bei koi.de und dem User Lobo.. der hatte das (glaube ich) mal dort vorgestellt)

Zu EPDM oder GFK kann ich nicht viel sagen... außer: Folie kann man selbst verlegen... bei GFK brauch man einiges an Fachwissen...viele lassen es dann lieber von einer Firma machen. (wird teurer)

Viel Erfolg beim weiteren Planen!


----------



## Thorsten (5. Okt. 2005)

Hi Heiri,

lebste noch??  Wie schaut es aus bei dir??



			
				reghei schrieb:
			
		

> Die unschlüssigen Punkte:
> 1.Platzierung Filteranlage näher zum Haus.....(Strom Wasser Abwasserentsorgung)
> 2.Filteranlage in einer  grösseren Variante planen!
> 3.Teichhülle EPDM / GFK ??!!(Nerv)



1. Umso näher, umso besser.
2. Je größer destso besser.
3. Ich tendiere zu EPDM

Die Links sind mir alle bekannt, man(n) sollte versuchen ein gutes Mittelmaß zu finden und die eine oder andere Variante noch zu verbessern.

Allerdings wird es nicht der einzige/letzte Teichbau von dir sein.  
Es ist zu 99% immer das selbe.....irgendwann folgt die Teicherweiterung


----------



## reghei (6. Okt. 2005)

Hallo Thorsten........
...Danke für die Nachfrage.....ja ich lebe noch!

Ich verweile momentan in vielen anderen Koi-Sites.
Es gibt zwei Gruppen von Koibesitzern:
Die mit Bodengrund und die ohne......natürlichere Bauweisen gegenüber steriler Bauweise

Mein Konzept wird eher zur natürlicheren gehören
Als weiteres Bsp. die Site von Lars Sebralla 
http://www.teichratgeber.de/index2_g.html
oder auch.....
http://www.cool-waters.de

Meine Planung steht langsam aber sicher:
Sehr grosse Filteranlage (auch wenn Lars Sebralla sagt der Beadmaster ist das beste) ich will einen selberbauen direkt ans Haus bzw. unter dem Sitzplatz.....begehbar mit Sichtfenster 8) boah!! Darüber wird es eine Holzterrasse mit Pergola geben direkt an den Koitteich angrenzend..(plus den späteren Clou im Rohbau eingeplant!!)....der Koiteich wird ziemlich sicher aus Firestone EPDM sein plus Pflanzenfilter und Bach 8) meine Frau ist auch langsam Überzeugt von allem   nachdem Sie letztes we bei einem Koiverkäufer die Jumbos einmal Live begutachten konnte...........

Gruss Heiri


----------



## Thorsten (6. Okt. 2005)

Hi Heiri,

na das freut mich das Du noch lebst...  

jetzt mal im ernst, lasse dich nicht von deinem eigentlichen Vorhaben abringen bzw. verunsichern.   

Es gibt sehr viele unterschiedliche Meinungen und mind. genau soviele unterschiedliche Teiche.

Wie gesagt, baue ihn so wie es dir gefällt und versuche ein gutes Mittelmaß im Bezug auf Teichbau-Technik etc. zu erzielen.

Dann sollte es schon klappen, halte uns bitte weiter auf dem laufenden...


----------



## reghei (31. Okt. 2005)

Hallo Teichfreunde

Habe soeben mein erstes Geld für den Koiteich ausgegeben!! (Die Fachbücher ausgenommen)

29.-Euro für ein 1000Liter PVC Tank  8) Das ist der Start ins Abenteuer Koi gewesen!!! Werde noch 4 weitere Stück dazukaufen für den Filterbau.
Der Bagger ist auch bereits abgemacht und versprochen (Danke an meinen Boss!!!)   8) 

Muss nun nur noch auf meine Weihnachtsferien warten  

Gruss an alle 
vom Neuteichbauer


----------



## Thorsten (31. Okt. 2005)

Hi Neuteichbauer,

halte uns* bitte *auf dem laufenden... inkl. Fotos und alles was dazu gehört


----------

